# sensor de peso



## antoniogm (Sep 3, 2006)

Estoy utilizando un sensor de peso, que al conectarlo en eun puente de wheatstone el cual esta compuesto por tres resistencia de 350 cada una, ademas la cuarte es la celda de peso. la salida me da unos cambios de apenas unos pequeños milivoltios, luego la introduzco a un amplificador el con el cual puedo amplificar mi señal y da cambio entre 1 a 2 voltios de acuerdo el peso que se le pone a la celda. Me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para conectar ahora esa salida a un micro o a un conersor A/D para mostrar la salida del peso en un display. Y de esta manera implementar mi balanza. No tengo muchos conocimiento de micro ya que hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo tanto en C como en assembler, y de conversores tampoco se mucho, pero me gustaria saber como hacerlo, de ser posible en eun micro, ya que parece mas sencillo todo ahi.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

Deberias logar que el fondo de escala sea sobre unos 5V y el cero aproximadamente 0V.
En principio no debes tener ningun problema para hacerlo con C, si utilizas CCS C para el pic es tribial solo debes mirar los ejemplos que hay y modificarlos. Es muy facil.


Lo de los 5V es porque normalmente los micros tienen como fondo de escala 5V si no pones un  pin de referencia, mira el datasheet del pic en el apartada de AD.
La resolucion biene dada por el AD por ejemplo el pic tiene una resolucion de 10bits o lo que es lo mismo  5V/1024=4.88mV es el minimo incremento de tension que te detectara.


----------



## jotadvt (Nov 10, 2006)

alguien sabe de sensores de peso baratos? las celdas de carga son extremadamente caras, y yo necesito hacer un sistema de pesaje con *40 sensores*. Alguien conoce algun sistema mucho mas economico, para pesar masas pequeñas (del orden de los 500 gramos a 1 kg).

para que tengan una idea, un proveedor aqui en chile, me dice que cada unidad de las celdas de carga que yo estaba cotizando valia 300 euros, pero como yo queria 40, bajaban casi a la mitad, alrededor de *150 euros la unidad*!!! eso sigue siendo carisimo, me saldria alrededor de 4 millones de pesos chilenos solo en concepto de sensores, y todavia falta la construccion mecanica, la electronica y mi pago... en total, eso supera el presupuesto que tenemos...

muchas gracias de antemano 8)


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2006)

se olvidan lo mas importante que relacion Peso/Volts se obtiene, y si es una balanza que solo indica un numero no es nesesario un pic ya que la magnitud que se obtiene es volts, solo conectarlo y ajustarlo


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola antoniogm, la salida de unos milivoltios que mensionas puedes tratar de conectarla a la entrada de un nte2050, este es un convertido A/D ideal para este tipo de proyectos.

Saludos


----------



## YEAN CARLOS (Nov 21, 2006)

Saludos, trabajo con sistemas de pesaaje y estoy construyendo una balanza con el ad7714an y un atmel 89c51, si alguien tiene información les agradeceria.


----------



## MORO (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola a todos. Amigos necesito montar un sensor de peso, tengo acceso a una celda de carga con la referencia PW6KR con un rango entre 3 y 40 kg de peso, el punto es que no tengo ni idea como conectarla ni como realizar el montaje de la celda, necesito saber que se necesita para que funcione, ademas de como debe ser el montaje fisico y electrico para que funcione, necesita alguna etapa de adecuacion de la señal? tengo pensado usar el micro 16f877a para digitalizar la señal y luego transmitirla a un pc por rs232, esto no es tanto problema, lo que si es un lio para mi es no saber nada acerca de las celdas de carga, agradezco de antemano su ayuda. y en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto.
 :mrgreen:    

Antonio puedes usar el pic 16f877 que tiene conversor AD y solo basta con configurarlo y listo es  super sencillo


----------



## YEAN CARLOS (Nov 22, 2006)

Saludos, tienes que especificar que tipo de celda es la que usas si es tipo barra, tipo S o compresion que son las mas frecuentes, para tomar la señal de la celda te recomiendo un amplificador de instrumentacion los hay con ganancia variables tales como el lt1013, si me envias tu email te puedo pasar el esquematico de la etapa amplificadora que utilizo.


----------



## jotadvt (Nov 28, 2006)

MORO dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Amigos necesito montar un sensor de peso, tengo acceso a una celda de carga con la referencia PW6KR con un rango entre 3 y 40 kg de peso, el punto es que no tengo ni idea como conectarla ni como realizar el montaje de la celda, necesito saber que se necesita para que funcione, ademas de como debe ser el montaje fisico y electrico para que funcione, necesita alguna etapa de adecuacion de la señal? tengo pensado usar el micro 16f877a para digitalizar la señal y luego transmitirla a un pc por rs232, esto no es tanto problema, lo que si es un lio para mi es no saber nada acerca de las celdas de carga, agradezco de antemano su ayuda. y en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Antonio puedes usar el pic 16f877 que tiene conversor AD y solo basta con configurarlo y listo es  super sencillo



aqui tienes el data sheet de tu celda: http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/b1041.pdf

y aqui hay información de como montarla:
http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/ma_pw_def.pdf

por otro lado, la señal debes hacerla pasar por un amplificador de instrumentacion antes del pic, porque los voltajes de variacion son muy bajos en el data salen.. pero es del orden de 1 mV por kilo o algo asi, de modo que pa que el pic sienta el cambio, debes amplificar esa señal mucho y con un amplificador con una impedancia de entrada infinita para que no interfiera en la medicion. un amplificador de instrumentacion es un arreglo de cuatro amplificador operacionales y que tiene una impedancia de entrada infinita y una ganancia bastante grande, buscalo en este mismo sitio.


----------



## jotadvt (Nov 28, 2006)

MORO dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Amigos necesito montar un sensor de peso, tengo acceso a una celda de carga con la referencia PW6KR con un rango entre 3 y 40 kg de peso, el punto es que no tengo ni idea como conectarla ni como realizar el montaje de la celda, necesito saber que se necesita para que funcione, ademas de como debe ser el montaje fisico y electrico para que funcione, necesita alguna etapa de adecuacion de la señal? tengo pensado usar el micro 16f877a para digitalizar la señal y luego transmitirla a un pc por rs232, esto no es tanto problema, lo que si es un lio para mi es no saber nada acerca de las celdas de carga, agradezco de antemano su ayuda. y en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Antonio puedes usar el pic 16f877 que tiene conversor AD y solo basta con configurarlo y listo es  super sencillo



aqui tienes el data sheet de tu celda: http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/b1041.pdf

y aqui hay información de como montarla:
http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/ma_pw_def.pdf

por otro lado, la señal debes hacerla pasar por un amplificador de instrumentacion antes del pic, porque los voltajes de variacion son muy bajos en el data salen.. pero es del orden de 1 mV por kilo o algo asi, de modo que pa que el pic sienta el cambio, debes amplificar esa señal mucho y con un amplificador con una impedancia de entrada infinita para que no interfiera en la medicion. un amplificador de instrumentacion es un arreglo de cuatro amplificador operacionales y que tiene una impedancia de entrada infinita y una ganancia bastante grande, buscalo en este mismo sitio.


----------



## jotadvt (Nov 28, 2006)

MORO dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Amigos necesito montar un sensor de peso, tengo acceso a una celda de carga con la referencia PW6KR con un rango entre 3 y 40 kg de peso, el punto es que no tengo ni idea como conectarla ni como realizar el montaje de la celda, necesito saber que se necesita para que funcione, ademas de como debe ser el montaje fisico y electrico para que funcione, necesita alguna etapa de adecuacion de la señal? tengo pensado usar el micro 16f877a para digitalizar la señal y luego transmitirla a un pc por rs232, esto no es tanto problema, lo que si es un lio para mi es no saber nada acerca de las celdas de carga, agradezco de antemano su ayuda. y en lo que les pueda colaborar con mucho gusto.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Antonio puedes usar el pic 16f877 que tiene conversor AD y solo basta con configurarlo y listo es  super sencillo



aqui tienes el data sheet de tu celda: http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/b1041.pdf

y aqui hay información de como montarla:
http://www.hbm.com/data/softdoc/hbm/data/ma_pw_def.pdf

por otro lado, la señal debes hacerla pasar por un amplificador de instrumentacion antes del pic, porque los voltajes de variacion son muy bajos en el data salen.. pero es del orden de 1 mV por kilo o algo asi, de modo que pa que el pic sienta el cambio, debes amplificar esa señal mucho y con un amplificador con una impedancia de entrada infinita para que no interfiera en la medicion. un amplificador de instrumentacion es un arreglo de cuatro amplificador operacionales y que tiene una impedancia de entrada infinita y una ganancia bastante grande, buscalo en este mismo sitio.


----------



## marcos (Ene 28, 2007)

Hola Yean Carlos, quiero construir una balanza y necesitaría un circuito para poder llevar a cabo mi proyecto. La idea es construir una balanza de 80 Kg con una exactitud de 20gr. Que me recomendas vos? Desde ya muchas gracias, un gran saludo desde Córdoba Argentina a los colegas del foro. mi mail: molinero1995@yahoo.com.ar


----------



## mill_qqt (Ene 30, 2007)

marcos dijo:
			
		

> Hola Yean Carlos, quiero construir una balanza y necesitaría un circuito para poder llevar a cabo mi proyecto. La idea es construir una balanza de 80 Kg con una exactitud de 20gr. Que me recomendas vos? Desde ya muchas gracias, un gran saludo desde Córdoba Argentina a los colegas del foro. mi mail: molinero1995@yahoo.com.ar



He Trabajado con sensores de peso específicamente el PW6KC3 de HBM que es 20 Kg para visualizar el peso en una pantalla gráfica de 240x64 puntos, en estos días empezaré con uno de más peso . Respecto a la resolución que busca necesitaría un conversor de 14 bits para que le de ese cambio de 20 gr. por bit, puede conseguir un conversor externo de 16 bits y le quedará de 1.2 gr. por bit sería perfecto.


----------



## marcos (Feb 4, 2007)

mill_qqt dijo:
			
		

> marcos dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola MILL_QQT, quisiera pedirte si tenes el circuito de una balanza electrónica de las características que mencione en el mensaje anterior, ya que no he podido conseguir nada aun. molinero@yahoo.com.ar .Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## marcos (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola mill_qqt, mi mail es: molinero1995@yahoo.com.ar


----------



## mill_qqt (Feb 5, 2007)

marcos dijo:
			
		

> Hola mill_qqt, mi mail es: molinero1995@yahoo.com.ar



Primero debes ingresar a HBM.com, luego seleccionas cambiar a español si es que se te dificulta el Ingles, luego selecionas el link componentes para pesaje en productos y hay aparece celulas monoplato bueno yo he trabajado con estas ya que son de single point load, para 80 Kg este tipo es bueno aunque la parte mecánica es un poco desilusionante ya que no depende de uno la fabricación de la plataforma y es muy importante que quede bien como debe saber que esta se debe colocar sobre la celda de carga, una vez sepas que celda puedes comprar y cuál es la dimensión de la plataforma se debe acondionar la señal por medio de un un AO ya que la sensitiviy de la celda es de 2mV por cada voltio de alimentación así que si alimentas la celda con 5V tendrás  con 80Kg apenas 10mV que de poco servirán si no acondicionas la señal con un AO de instrumentación que da muy buenas prestaciones a lo requerido por la señal que entrega la celda y luego se entrega esta señal al micro para que la procese para la visualiación o de acuerdo a la aplicación que tienes

Entra a HBM y escoje.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 5, 2007)

Un pregunta mill_qqt un poco offtopic, las celulas de carga normales aguantarian para el pesado de carga de un camion. 
O las vibraciones les reducirian muchisimo la vida hasta el punto que no seria factible, a mi personalmente me parecen fragiles tanto por el material como por el funcionamiento.


----------



## mill_qqt (Feb 6, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Un pregunta mill_qqt un poco offtopic, las celulas de carga normales aguantarian para el pesado de carga de un camion.
> O las vibraciones les reducirian muchisimo la vida hasta el punto que no seria factible, a mi personalmente me parecen fragiles tanto por el material como por el funcionamiento.



Mira lo que pasa es que este tipo de celdas son de single point load, entonces se debe hacer una plataforma para esta celda ya que la carga se ejerce sobre un punto especifico donde sea atornilla la plataforma a la celda y sobre ese punto cae el peso, es por eso que se denominan así, para pesar un auto se debe usar otro tipo de celda hay muchas denominaciones de tipo, se pueden hacer hasta multiplicadores donde con una celda de  cierta capacidad utilizando este sistema puedes obtener la capacidad final del pdto con el factor del multiplicador,  si deseas pesar un auto debes inscribirte en HBM e inmediatamente lo contactan a Ud por e-mail con el distribuidor de HBM en Argentina y el le ayudará a buscar la más adecuada para la aplicación que deseas.

Cualquier cosa me avisas.

Este es mi e-mail

mill141@gmail.com


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 6, 2007)

A mi me interesa para pesar la carga en el camion o sea lo que se llama un camion balanza.
Es para un tema de multas por sobrecarga del vehiculo (En mi zona se estan forrando, paga el transportista, para el cliente y paga la cantera o sea 3*1)

Busque un poquito y  encontre algunos con celulas de carga atornilladas directamente a los bastidores.

Mi pregunta es las ceculas aguantaran el traqueteo de un camion de obras, o se pantira rapidamente la ganga por el exaustivo trabajo mecanico


----------



## scalemarket (Mar 15, 2007)

Estimado TioPepe:
Si usas la celda de carga adecuada, puede aguantar todo el "traqueteo" de los camiones en cualquier condicion de trabajo.

Tambien depende si la bascula que vas a construir va a ser portatil o fija.
Puedes ver muchos modelos aca:
http://www.lasbasculas.com/Load-Cells-p-1-c-658.html

Tambien hay algunos ejemplos de basculas completas, que pueden servir de muestra para que las fabriques localmente:
http://www.lasbasculas.com/Bascula-Camiones-p-1-c-532.html

Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 15, 2007)

gracias por los link, pero miami me cae un poco lejos y lo unico que se es que por ahi anda Julio Iglesias un cantante español y su papuchi.

Un saludo desde españa.

en estos momentos estoy barajando otras posibilidades, pero lo de las ceculas es la mas precisa y segura.


----------



## makine (Abr 10, 2007)

antoniogm dijo:
			
		

> Estoy utilizando un sensor de peso, que al conectarlo en eun puente de wheatstone el cual esta compuesto por tres resistencia de 350 cada una, ademas la cuarte es la celda de peso. la salida me da unos cambios de apenas unos pequeños milivoltios, luego la introduzco a un amplificador el con el cual puedo amplificar mi señal y da cambio entre 1 a 2 voltios de acuerdo el peso que se le pone a la celda. Me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para conectar ahora esa salida a un micro o a un conersor A/D para mostrar la salida del peso en un display. Y de esta manera implementar mi balanza. No tengo muchos conocimiento de micro ya que hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo tanto en C como en assembler, y de conversores tampoco se mucho, pero me gustaria saber como hacerlo, de ser posible en eun micro, ya que parece mas sencillo todo ahi.



Qué sensor de peso utilizas? Algun sensor para gramos??
http://www.terra.es/personal/fremiro/Archivos/Mpx2100.pdf

Esto sería mas o menos lo que andaba buscando, alguien alguna vez ha tratado con tal dispositivo o similares? muchas gracias


----------



## makine (Abr 10, 2007)

esta tarde voy a ir a comprarlo a ver si alguien me aconseja...hay diferentes modelos y ni idea cual iria mejor...


----------



## makine (Abr 10, 2007)

ya he ido a 4 tiendas. El resultado es: el pmx2010 No lo tienen, el precio es de 23 euros. En otra tienda el mismo 13 euros. Y el que tenian era el KPZ21Ge de 10kpa a 100kpa de 5 euros, osea no me sirve. 

un saludo.


----------



## schooltato (Jul 23, 2007)

bueno primero agradecerles por  LA EXiStEnCiA DE EStE FoRo TAn BAcAno 
BUEno mi inquietud esta orientada a que actualmente estamos reliazando un ¡adosificadora de grano y el gran problema que hemos encontrado es la busqueda de un sensor de peso que sirvan entre un rango de 1 libra y un kilogramo estamos buscando referencias haber si me podrian colaborar conlacuestion "ojala sea de los baratos"


----------



## yitta3 (Ago 26, 2008)

YEAN CARLOS dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, tienes que especificar que tipo de celda es la que usas si es tipo barra, tipo S o compresion que son las mas frecuentes, para tomar la señal de la celda te recomiendo un amplificador de instrumentacion los hay con ganancia variables tales como el lt1013, si me envias tu email te puedo pasar el esquematico de la etapa amplificadora que utilizo.


----------



## Willy Edinson (Sep 20, 2009)

hola mill_qqt una consulta bueno yo recien estoy metiendome a esta pagina buno en la universidad me an dejado como trabajo hacer un sensor de peso, como por ejemplo pongo en una plataforma pequeña una pesa de 1 kg y en la salida me registe 100 mv, pero estamos recien entrando a los amplificador operacionales y nuestro trabajo esta basado al dicho tema por favor apoyame a construir mi trabajo; para comunicarnos mejor mi correo es XXXXXXXXXX@hotmail.com


----------



## Carlos Rubio (Dic 28, 2009)

hola alguien tiene idea de como utilizar una celda con un at89s52, yo el conversor lo tengo y la celda t*am*b*ién*, pero no se como hacer un soft en keil como para poder medir algo... saludos carlos


----------



## lali (Dic 29, 2009)

Antoniogm vos sabés que estoy tratando de amplificar la señal de una celda de carga para que me de entre 1 y 2 volt (como vos contas que lo pudista hacer) traté con un 4136 y estoy renegando mucho, ¿me podrías pasar el circuito por favor?

paso un circuito que estoy tratando de utilizar para amplificar las señal de la celda entre 0 y 2 volt, no lo logro estoy renegando, me podrían decir que hacer para que me de entre 0 y 2 volt.
Gracias

LALI


----------



## andres efe (Abr 30, 2010)

a todos los presentes en este foro!!
estoy empezando un proyecto final y necesito montar un sensor de peso con amplificadores operacionales... estoy pensando en una balanza de 30 kg con una exactitud de 10 gr... ¿ Que sensor me recomiendan que sea facil de conseguir?


----------

